

Hackers Assemble and make things louder - jakattack

Okay, so maybe this is totally impossible for some DSP related reason but it seems like it should be possible.<p>So, I'm half-deaf. Whenever I'm playing music or watching video, I'm always wishing I could make it louder, even after I've maxed out the volume in windows and in the media player.<p>There must be some way to make things even louder? To amp the sound and make it louder still? Maybe a setting in a media player? I use KMP, maybe KMP doesn't do this but there is one that does? Maybe there is a separate program, there has to be <i>some</i> way to do this, right?
======
debasish
VLC Player has this more than 100% volume option, actually its like 200% & to
me it always feels louder than any other player i have on my Windows, so give
VLC a shot may be?

------
Gibbon
Plug your output into an external amp with a volume knob.

If it's still not loud enough, get a bigger amp and bigger speakers.

Old amps are cheap.

